# pretty sure rhom but is it a high back?



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

just to clarify is it a highback or "normal" rhom?


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

i will try to get a better picture, it is kinda camera shy.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Need a better pic but it does not look like the highbacks I have.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

from there it looks normal get a better pic it is hard to judge from a bird's eye view!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Highback and normal???????????? what does that mean?

actually I'm 100% sure it's a roller hockey rhombeus


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

ok sorry, sloppy typeing, thanks, yea the fish doesnt like its picture, all around doesnt like me but i guess it the way it is suppose to be. what else should i expect?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cant really tell from the pic. Can you try getting a better shot?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Bad pic. You need a side view of the whole body. No angles. Look in the mirror and you will see why the fish is so scared.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i think its a regular rhom. i think high backs look less elongated than the one you have, and are more compressed looking. 
just an opinion


----------

